# 1976 9.9 evinrude



## Alumacraft (Jul 31, 2010)

okay I just bought a 9.9 evinrude from a guy, last time he ran it was 1.5 years ago. I cant get it started, it has spark. My guess is the carb is dirty because of the old gas? maybe a fuel pump? Monday I'm bringing it in for a carb cleaning. 

is there anything I should try to do today to see if I can get it running? I dont know alot about outboards so walk me through it.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jul 31, 2010)

Cleaning the carb would be a good start.If you like put some gas-oil mix down the carb to see if it starts.Don't run too long without any water.Before you take it out for its maiden voyage repalce the water pump impeller.That motor has points which should be set at .020.
Very good motor.I have one same year with a 15hp carb on it.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Jul 31, 2010)

I would start with a good carb cleaning as mentioned. Also as stated I would replace the impeller too, if it has set for that long it has probably rotted.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Check for spark. Often, even if the points are gapped correctly, they are slightly corroded from sitting, and just need to be cleaned with some real fine sandpaper, then gapped.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 31, 2010)

Serial #
10624R
E0001121

1976' Right, HELP ASAP


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 31, 2010)

okay sent my carb in for cleaning and they will be ordering a fuel pump too, he estimated about $100 for cleaning and the pump. how much is a 76' fuel pump kit? carb kit?

When I tore the carb out, the bottom of the pan was all rusted, but they said they would take care of it.


----------



## Alumacraft (Jul 31, 2010)

can somebody clarify if its a 76'


----------



## KMixson (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a 1975 9.9 Evinrude. Those are some good motors. You can try to get some fuel/oil mix into the carb by spraying a little into the throat of the carb with a spray bottle. Do not spray too much or it will flood and lose its ability to spark. Spay a small shot into it and give it a try. If it does not fire after a couple of pulls, give it another small shot and so on. As you keep spraying small shots into it, it should try and start after a couple of times. If it fires you know that it is not getting fuel and that the carb rebuild might help. If it fires do not try to start it over and over again with the spray bottle. Once or twice should not hurt anything. If you keep doing that you are running it out of gas/oil mix every time and it is losing its lubricating protection.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 31, 2010)

That serial number shows it as a 1976 motor.


----------



## po1 (Jul 31, 2010)

10(hp) 6(yr) you have a 76 evinrude 9.9. I own the same model picked it up last month for $150 at a garage sale I lucked out the owner did a major upgrade on a new boat/motor and just wanted to make room in his garage.


----------



## Whoopbass (Jul 31, 2010)

If your mechanic is doing all that then your getting a good deal. Figure $20 for the carb kit and another $15 for the fuel pump kit. Is he cleaning the carb or rebuilding it? Either one works but you save the money on the rebuild kit if you just clean it.
Next time buy a manual and do this EASY stuff yourself so you have more money for fishing gear.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Whoopbass said:


> Is he cleaning the carb or rebuilding it? Either one works but you save the money on the rebuild kit if you just clean it.


Not going to say that I haven't done this a time or two, but I will say that it is bad practice, and I personally would recommend otherwise, especially on an engine with unknown history.


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 1, 2010)

I love them old 9.5's and 9.9's.

To get gas to the Carb you have a Fuel pump, the squeeze ball, oriented correctly in the line, two fuel hose connections and down inside the tank you have a fuel pickup with a Screen.

Start here.
Make sure you have a good tank with good gas. Even two year old gas is gonna fire.
Squeeze the bulb to get some pressure at the engine end of the fuel line.
Then, carefully, push in the little brass ball in the connectors. Fuel should spurt out.
Now you know the Fuel route to the Carb is good.

As you connect the hose to the carb, squeeze the bulb again. If you squeeze hard enough you should see some gas dripping off the carb. 
Now you know you got gas in the bowl. You don't know about the Needle valve or the Fuel pump yet.

Pull it through a few times with the choke out. If it does not fire, immediately pull the plugs and look for wet!

If the plugs are both wet the mixture may still be the problem or the Firing order or the timing.
But get the fuel to the Carb first.


----------



## cajuncook1 (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is a link for some very good reading for you and your motor!!

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 26, 2010)

wow finally, My computer crashed 3 weeks ago, so I send it in to get fixed and here I am.

okay I got the motor up and running, got the carb back and I rebuilt the fuel pump. put the motor back together and she fired right up. 

its a 1976 9.9 motor, I'm looking to put a 15 hp carb on it, but what 15 hp year motor will fit it on my 9.9 evinrude? anybody do this? (any 70's 15 hp carb, will it fit my motor?)

would I have to change anything esle on the motor to comply with the 15 hp carb?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 26, 2010)

On your year motor just, replacing the carb will make a big difference.In that year the only other change is a spacer under the reeds.On the later years they went with a different exhaust for the 15 hp.

This link will tell you what carbs will work & what I just talked about.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 26, 2010)

I believe this might have been posted a while ago, but if not, here's the info on the fuel pump for the older Evinrude-Johnson motors.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Rebuilding_fuelpump.htm


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 27, 2010)

okay I read that web site that you posted, but I have some questions.

It states the 1974-1978' the only difference is the bigger carb for the 15 and 9.9, but then on out from 1979 they added a shim for each cylider (to allow more gas in) and in 1981 they changed the inner exaust housing (so the motor can breath better). 

since my motor is a older model and back then the only differece is the carb could I get away with upgrading the carb and not ruin the motor, or would I have to add the shim for the cylinder and change the inner exhaust housing to comply with the larger carb? 

what year carb will work the 74'-78' only or the newer model 79' with the shim (to allow more gas) or any year?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 28, 2010)

I will try to do some diggin to see what the newest year carb you can put on your motor.I know in the 80's will work just not how late.


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 28, 2010)

can somebody guide me on the brp website, its suppost to be a website that shows you all the parts of your outboard. I can figure the site out? brp.com

maybe somebody could post a link for the website for my 9.9 1976 evinrude. so I know where to go.


----------



## Alumacraft (Aug 29, 2010)

okay I know a 1974-1976 15 hp carb will fit on it. 


when I go and look for one, are there serial #'s on the carb? 

does somebody know the serial #'s on a 15 hp carb from 74'-76'? Thanks.


----------



## Alumacraft (Sep 3, 2010)

whats the best prop for my boat? I normally fish alone, boat 140 lbs, Im 145 lbs, motor 75 lbs, battery 40 lbs, so a total of around 400 lbs. what would be the best prop for me if I wanted speed? I think the prop I have on it now is a 9.5 x 10 (what does this mean??) its a 3 blade prop.

once again my motor is a 76' 9.9 evinrude.


So whats the best prop for my boat?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 3, 2010)

The 9.5 X 10 means that your prop has a dia. of 9.5" & your pitch of your prop is 10.If you look you can find a 12 pitch but I don't think you have enough motor to push that.One of the worst things you can do to an outboard is lug it or not let it run the rpm's that's its supposed too. [-X


----------



## KMixson (Sep 3, 2010)

Alumacraft said:


> I think the prop I have on it now is a 9.5 x 10 (what does this mean??) its a 3 blade prop.



9.5 x 10 means that it is 9.5 inches in diameter. 10 is the screw pitch. That is how far it will travel in one revolution of the prop in a more firm environment like jello without blending it. As for your best pick, all I can tell you is to experiment with different props if you can.


----------

